# how long do CIS fuel pumps last?



## danielson (Feb 13, 2011)

my girlfriends car is an 87 jetta(carat) CIS 8v with 340,000miles on it and the main fuel pump is really loud. Im not sure if this is normal but are they known to fail when they get that many miles on them?


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i parted out a 91 passat 16v with around 280000 miles on it and the pump was only loud when the key was in the start position; when it primes the system before yoou crank the engine over.
i think if it is a original pump; now pushing 24 years; that is a good testament of the german enginering ....


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's a whole bunch of miles (and, therefore, a big crap-ton of gallons of gas moved) for a fuel pump to live - not a bad run.

But, if it's getting really noisey, time for new. Replace both pumps, though - #1 reason for the pressure pump to fail, is a failed transfer pump. The pressure pump is built to push gas, not pull it.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 5, 2008)

And replace the fuel filter with a good one (Bosch).


----------



## danielson (Feb 13, 2011)

Will do, thanks


----------

